# Best overall wall paint for the money



## mattbhm (May 21, 2020)

Hey everyone.

I am new here but not new to painting. For the past 5 or so years, I have been using a mix of SW SuperPaint or whatever the homeowner buys for the job. Overall I have been very happy with SuperPaint but I am curious what everyone else thinks. I work in an area where price isn't a huge concern to most customers.

My next job is my own home, so I am wondering what to get.


Prices around me are approximately..


SW:


SuperPaint/Cashmere - $30-33

Emerald - $48-51



BM:


Ben - $36

Regal - $55


As you can tell, I don't get near as good of a price on BM as I do on SW. I like the BM store a lot better(local hardware shop) but the price increase is pretty steep. 


What do you guys think?


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

regal is my favourite


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

mattbhm said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I am new here but not new to painting. For the past 5 or so years, I have been using a mix of SW SuperPaint or whatever the homeowner buys for the job. Overall I have been very happy with SuperPaint but I am curious what everyone else thinks. I work in an area where price isn't a huge concern to most customers.
> 
> ...


Regal all day. Have a talk with the owner explain you would rather use their paint than SW. They can come down on price 55 is too high, I'm a small operation and even I do better than that.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I personally like the BEN better than the regal. I have had hat banding issues with Regal, batch to batch tint issues. BEN is a real nice finish for the money, and I think that is what you are asking. SW, I worked for them, and used to use most of their stuff, not much anymore. I like the Superpaint Velvet the best.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I personally like the BEN better than the regal. I have had hat banding issues with Regal, batch to batch tint issues. BEN is a real nice finish for the money, and I think that is what you are asking. SW, I worked for them, and used to use most of their stuff, not much anymore. I like the Superpaint Velvet the best.



Regal is basically my goto, but like Mike I have been very happy with the Ben when I've used it both in terms of how it applies and how it turns out.


I remain a non-fan of SW as a company and with regards to working with their paints, at least in a general sense.


If you're just looking for a good, affordable paint that is easy to apply and make look good Ben is a sensible choice.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

With no Ben Moore near me I go with PPG Manor Hall


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

chrisn said:


> With no Ben Moore near me I go with PPG Manor Hall


Good to hear from you again pardner. Glad to know you are still alive and kicking (anyone near you:devil3.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I used to use Ben a lot. Switched to Regal several years ago. Over the past short while I've worked for a GC who decided for some reason to use Ben on the walls and thought he'd give Advance a try on the trim and doors. I'd forgotten how 'drippy' Ben is coming off your brush and roller. Doesn't seem to happen as much with Regal maybe because it seems thicker.


Funny thing was the look on the GC's face when I asked him if the girls at the store had mentioned the recoat time of Advance to him. When I told him it was 16 hours his jaw hit the floor. "Damn, maybe I should have just got that Regal stuff you like."


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I used to use Ben a lot. Switched to Regal several years ago. Over the past short while I've worked for a GC who decided for some reason to use Ben on the walls and thought he'd give Advance a try on the trim and doors. I'd forgotten how 'drippy' Ben is coming off your brush and roller. Doesn't seem to happen as much with Regal maybe because it seems thicker.
> 
> 
> Funny thing was the look on the GC's face when I asked him if the girls at the store had mentioned the recoat time of Advance to him. When I told him it was 16 hours his jaw hit the floor. "Damn, maybe I should have just got that Regal stuff you like."



Bill have you tried scuffx as a trim paint?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Bill have you tried scuffx as a trim paint?



Not yet. I keep thinking about it, but I'm incredibly stubborn and very very resistant to change. Which is dumb. The local store where I get my BM paint isn't exactly pushing it. They barely have any on the shelves to be honest. All they're stocking is the eggshell and pearl from what I can see. I'm gonna have to give it a try sometime soon though.



Pricewise I seem to remember it being around the same or a little bit less than Regal.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Not yet. I keep thinking about it, but I'm incredibly stubborn and very very resistant to change. Which is dumb. The local store where I get my BM paint isn't exactly pushing it. They barely have any on the shelves to be honest. All they're stocking is the eggshell and pearl from what I can see. I'm gonna have to give it a try sometime soon though.
> 
> 
> 
> Pricewise I seem to remember it being around the same or a little bit less than Regal.



yes very similar to regal. also it brushes nicer than regal out of the can.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts;1687115 for trim said:


> also it brushes nicer than regal out of the can.


interesting, ill have to try it for trim


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I've been really happy with Scuff-X, and decided it would become my goto. But like Wildbill my local store is also hit and miss on having what I need around. When I have enough notice I call and check on stock and get them to order it in if they don't have what I need. But when I don't have enough lead time, I end up with the Regal - which does not make me unhappy either.


If I'm supposed to step down in pricing, that's when I go to Ben which also doesn't make me unhappy.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Vylum said:


> interesting, ill have to try it for trim



For that matter, I don't know why more people aren't using it more for walls. It comes in eggshell, why wouldn't home owners want what's being touted as being more durable/washable, etc. Easy sell.


Personally, I like regal for the quick dry time between recoats. Isolate rooms and get them done. Ben and scuffx both want 4hrs, Regal 1-2. For the eggshell at least. Trim takes more time, so the recoat time isn't as much of an issue.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I used to get a really great deal on Pure Performance from PPG. Thats was hands down, the best bang for the buck, on wall paint. I was paying 24 a gallon for eggshell. Its in the same tier as Superpaint, and Ben, but I think its way better, especially the flat. Pure performance flat is washable. and not much different than regal or duration flat in my book. I lopst my good REP, and my prices went up, so I stopped going to PPG. I have BM across the street, and now im in a position to go with pricier paints, so I use regal ro duration. I wasnt too impressed with Ben, the couple times I've used it, and I'd rather use cashmere from SW over Superpaint.


----------



## stenhouse (Nov 2, 2019)

If I was painting my own home I would use Regal. However when I paint my rental houses I use Conco 1500 from Menards. It is made by SW and is equivalent to Promar 200. They have $15 off coupons for 5ers all the time and Menards always is running their 11% rebate program, so all said an done I am spending $14 per gallon for the eggshell. I roll it with a 1/2 nap and don't have runs/spatter/drips. For me that paint is a good value, but not something I would paint my own house with, it just isn't durable enough.


----------



## mattbhm (May 21, 2020)

Thanks everyone for all the input!

I will ask my BM seller what they can do on price. I'll also check out my local PPG, I haven't ever used them before. I want Regal after hearing all of this but if he can't come down from that price, I don't think I can justify it. That's over $20/gal more than SW. 

Worst case I'll stick with SW SuperPaint in Velvet or possibly Cashmere.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

If price is such a big issue,heck i can get BM Ultra Spec for like $23-25/gal. I think and its not bad at all. Alhough I also think Regal is best bang for your buck. Covers like crazy.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

mattbhm said:


> Thanks everyone for all the input!
> 
> I will ask my BM seller what they can do on price. I'll also check out my local PPG, I haven't ever used them before. I want Regal after hearing all of this but if he can't come down from that price, I don't think I can justify it. That's over $20/gal more than SW.
> 
> Worst case I'll stick with SW SuperPaint in Velvet or possibly Cashmere.


Try not to focus on price/gallon. For example. very often when I spec regal for guys who normally use superpaint or promar I often hear back that they end up with 10-15% extra materials. Most recently a guy ended up with 7 extra gallons out of 35 just so you know I'm not speaking hyperbole. So not only could they have saved by using less materials but they did spend less time applying that extra material and it's not as fussy. Factor in your labor cost and all of a sudden better materials are a no brainier.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I"m the rare user of SW SuperPaint. It's nothing special, but, it's a workhorse paint, and, for the price, is hard to beat. I recently sold my old house and had painted it 8 years ago with SP. Aside from a few scuffs and nail holes, it looked as good as the day I put it on.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

mattbhm said:


> Thanks everyone for all the input!
> 
> I will ask my BM seller what they can do on price. I'll also check out my local PPG, I haven't ever used them before. I want Regal after hearing all of this but if he can't come down from that price, I don't think I can justify it. That's over $20/gal more than SW.
> 
> Worst case I'll stick with SW SuperPaint in Velvet or possibly Cashmere.


If you bring receipts from competitors, BM will most likely match their price for comparable products. If PPG sells manor hall for $45, BM will likely do the same for regal. Look for comparative paint tiers. If you need to go contractor grade, Ultra spec is hard to beat. Same with speedhide from PPG. Pro Mar sucks ass though. 

As far as mid tiers, superpaint, cashmere, Ben, and Pure Performance. Pure Performance is the clear winner in my book, especially with flat, but any of the rest of them are decent paints too. 

Shop around, find the best rep. you can, from whatever store, and they'll take care of you. Hell, I had PPG matching Hoem depot prices for a while. Tehy were welling me Gardz for the price of RX-35, (about $10 less a gallon.)

Also, if you have a Kelly Moore nearby, check them out too. They have a limited, but great paint selection.


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

Well, it depends on price tier. I'm gonna go way off here, for $20ish, I'd actually put Valspar 2000 as the best contractor grade paint. Covers well, applies well (though they've thickened it/added drag additives for the new formula...) and is relatively durable and washable. Even the flat of it, at least a few years ago, was more washable than Ultra Spec flat (but can't be used on ceilings for this reason, slight slight sheen.) Doesn't seem to have any flashing/sheen issues. Might be a bit grayed out to cover, though. 

For $30ish, I'd say SW Cashmere. I've only used it in flat. It too is fairly washable, applies and levels well. Like it better than Superpaint and Emerald for how it levels and looks. 

For $50ish, definitely BM Regal. Regal Matte is probably the best looking wall paint in the biz right now. Just the perfect sheen level. The fast drying can make it temperamental in some ways, though. But overall it is hard to beat for being rock solid reliable, with good adhesion and drying nice looking and feeling. 

Unfortunately for BM, I don't feel outside of Advance and Regal (and of course Regal/Mooregard Exterior, which may well be the best exterior paint in the business) they ultimately offer enough value for the money, at least at my current pricing. For Ultra Spec and Ben, SW Cashmere or Superpaint are much better for the same $30ish per gallon to where it's no contest. Kinda perplexes me a bit, I'd like to try some of the Coronado lines talked about on here, though. Scuff-X too looks very promising as well.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Not yet. I keep thinking about it, but I'm incredibly stubborn and very very resistant to change. Which is dumb. The local store where I get my BM paint isn't exactly pushing it. They barely have any on the shelves to be honest. All they're stocking is the eggshell and pearl from what I can see. I'm gonna have to give it a try sometime soon though.
> 
> 
> 
> Pricewise I seem to remember it being around the same or a little bit less than Regal.


Only thing with ScuffX, is that the sheen levels are really high. The Matt is more like a heavy eggshell. Matt is the highest sheen I would use on walls for sure. (Residential)Good for entry ways, porches etc. Don't recommend in a high stairwell where lap marks may be an issue..


----------



## mattbhm (May 21, 2020)

Alright, you guys have convinced me. I'm checking another BM dealer to see what they can do for me but I'll go Regal either way. Sounds like it's worth it.


Have you guys had good luck getting BM to match SW colors? In the future I can switch but my whole color plan is already done in SW.


Also, I plan on going Regal Matte. What should I look for, for trim paint? Semi-gloss Scuff-X? What about Ceiling paint?


Lastly, what paint for a very dark blue/blackish accent wall? Aura?


Thanks!!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

mattbhm said:


> Alright, you guys have convinced me. I'm checking another BM dealer to see what they can do for me but I'll go Regal either way. Sounds like it's worth it.
> 
> 
> Have you guys had good luck getting BM to match SW colors? In the future I can switch but my whole color plan is already done in SW.
> ...


A lot of SW colors are actually matched in the BM color lab including their exterior stains into arborcoat. Otherwise typically they are good matches and I'll match by hand if needed.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

chrisn said:


> With no Ben Moore near me I go with PPG Manor Hall


!!!!!! Howdy, stranger.


----------



## vwbowman (May 15, 2017)

How very appropriate to see a question like this. I just returned from taking some pictures of a beautiful home that was painted two summers ago with SW Emerald, the customer was told it was the best. It is a medium green, think BM AF-485 Crystalline. Areas faded to almost yellow! According to the home owner, the painter contacted SW who inspected the home and agreed to foot the entire bill to have the house repainted. The home owner came to our store after researching AURA, guess what? Sherwin Williams is paying to cover their paint with Benjamin Moore! Guess that answers the question. Unless you paint on a two year cycle.

As for SuperPaint cross over is Ultra Spec / Ben and either of those will cover better and have a better coverage rate. Aura is the best when it comes to deep colors or the primary set. No other company has come up with the color lock technology along with Gennex colorants that Benjamin Moore offers. For more neutral colors, Regal is the best bang for the buck.

Yes, I am a Benjamin Moore paint salesman, however I started painting in 1979 and I can honestly say, I would not sell any other brand.


----------



## mattbhm (May 21, 2020)

vwbowman said:


> How very appropriate to see a question like this. I just returned from taking some pictures of a beautiful home that was painted two summers ago with SW Emerald, the customer was told it was the best. It is a medium green, think BM AF-485 Crystalline. Areas faded to almost yellow! According to the home owner, the painter contacted SW who inspected the home and agreed to foot the entire bill to have the house repainted. The home owner came to our store after researching AURA, guess what? Sherwin Williams is paying to cover their paint with Benjamin Moore! Guess that answers the question. Unless you paint on a two year cycle.
> 
> As for SuperPaint cross over is Ultra Spec / Ben and either of those will cover better and have a better coverage rate. Aura is the best when it comes to deep colors or the primary set. No other company has come up with the color lock technology along with Gennex colorants that Benjamin Moore offers. For more neutral colors, Regal is the best bang for the buck.
> 
> Yes, I am a Benjamin Moore paint salesman, however I started painting in 1979 and I can honestly say, I would not sell any other brand.



Sounds like a neutral wall color in Regal Matte and then the deeper accent walls in Aura should be a good match. 



Thanks for the story/info! I appreciate it!


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

I refinished my daughter's room the other day and originally, it took about 3 gallons for two coats on the walls. I opted to change brands and upgrade to Regal Select, especially considering the modest color change. 

Needless to say, I was kicking myself after the 2nd coat. I bought 3 gallons and barely used 2. Damn it. I don't think people realize how much farther the good stuff goes ... Imagine saving a few gallons here and there AND getting your guys off the job a bit quicker. That $5 per gallon "savings" at SW / PPG really doesn't help the bottom line. I have a few builders that love to upgrade their homes. The material difference is less than $500 per home and they upcharge the homeowner by $2k. I love it too--I get in & out with minimal headache. Invest in your product ...


----------



## AinsworthPainting (May 25, 2020)

If a customer doesn't really care about paint quality and I want to get a decent finish without breaking the bank, I always go for PROMAR 200 or Benjamin Moore UltraSpec. Both look good and are easy to apply and I can get both for around $25 per gallon. Furthrmore both these paints are better than the best Behr paint. 

Now if I was not worried about money and if I was painting my own house I would paint BM Regal all-day long. I try to steer my clients that are looking for the best finish to Regal.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Pro Mar sucks ass.... Unless fo course, you WANT the paint to hatband, and never, ever touch up.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

vwbowman said:


> .
> 
> Yes, I am a Benjamin Moore paint salesman, however I started painting in 1979 and I can honestly say, I would not sell any other brand.


if someone wants to turn their burgundy wall to a pure white what do you recommend product wise ? coat it out with aura super white or is there another path


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

Vylum said:


> if someone wants to turn their burgundy wall to a pure white what do you recommend product wise ? coat it out with aura super white or is there another path


I've had issues with Aura in lighter whites and creme kind of colors. It's set up as a "neutral base" iirc, instead of a white base like other paints. I'd definitely use Regal instead, but where Aura is way superior is in darker colors, that's where the coverage shines compared to everything else. I also find Regal easier to apply by quite a lot, too.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

celicaxx said:


> I've had issues with Aura in lighter whites and creme kind of colors. It's set up as a "neutral base" iirc, instead of a white base like other paints. I'd definitely use Regal instead, but where Aura is way superior is in darker colors, that's where the coverage shines compared to everything else. I also find Regal easier to apply by quite a lot, too.



FYI Aura will be receving an update supposedly to improve performance in off whites.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Vylum said:


> if someone wants to turn their burgundy wall to a pure white what do you recommend product wise ? coat it out with aura super white or is there another path


 Alot of people would say hit it with a coat of flat ceiling paint first, then your Regal. Would adding white help I wonder..I also wonder if 3 coats regal matte would work better than 1 coat flat ceiling, then 2 coats regal..


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Alot of people would say hit it with a coat of flat ceiling paint first, then your Regal. Would adding white help I wonder..I also wonder if 3 coats regal matte would work better than 1 coat flat ceiling, then 2 coats regal..



I would easily trust 3 coats of Regal. Of course, the 1x flat ceiling + 2 Regal can be had with cost savings options. And I don't know about others, but I pretty much always have flat whites on hand. It's kind of like having caulk on hand - just standard supply.


----------



## mattbhm (May 21, 2020)

Alright, I went to a different BM dealer and here's what I got and the prices. I'm sure they're a little high but I want opinions if they're semi-reasonable.

1 gal Waterborne Ceiling(508): $40 total

1 quart Advance semi-gloss (enough for one room to test if I'd like to use it): $21 total

1 gal Regal Select Matte: $51 total.

I know these are very small amounts but I want to test before I spend a small fortune.

Thanks!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

mattbhm said:


> Alright, I went to a different BM dealer and here's what I got and the prices. I'm sure they're a little high but I want opinions if they're semi-reasonable.
> 
> 1 gal Waterborne Ceiling(508): $40 total
> 
> ...


Did you show them some figures from other paints stores?? If PPG will well you manor hall fro 45 a gallon, BM will probably match the price for Regal.


----------



## mattbhm (May 21, 2020)

Woodco said:


> Did you show them some figures from other paints stores?? If PPG will well you manor hall fro 45 a gallon, BM will probably match the price for Regal.


I don't have an account with PPG to compare prices, although I could probably get one. I have a PPG store around here somewhere. I was told Sherwin Williams closest is emerald. Technically emerald should be a match to Aura but Aura is more expensive and better across the board. My price for the basic Emerald is right around $50.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

mattbhm said:


> I don't have an account with PPG to compare prices, although I could probably get one. I have a PPG store around here somewhere. I was told Sherwin Williams closest is emerald. Technically emerald should be a match to Aura but Aura is more expensive and better across the board. My price for the basic Emerald is right around $50.


SW's equivilant to regal is Duration. Try to get BM to match whatever price SW gives for duration. You need to understand product tiers and comparatives if you want good pricing. 

And yes, set up accounts at all places, and talk to the reps. A few years ago, I fpound a great rep at PPG, who gave me everything i wanted WAY below competitors equivilants. A couple reps later, and thats gone, so I dont use them much anymore.


----------



## mattbhm (May 21, 2020)

Woodco said:


> SW's equivilant to regal is Duration. Try to get BM to match whatever price SW gives for duration. You need to understand product tiers and comparatives if you want good pricing.
> 
> And yes, set up accounts at all places, and talk to the reps. A few years ago, I fpound a great rep at PPG, who gave me everything i wanted WAY below competitors equivilants. A couple reps later, and thats gone, so I dont use them much anymore.



I do need to look into that for sure.. I have never used Duration so I never payed much attention to it. I just checked and my price on it is $42. I will definitely be seeing if they can do better on Regal for me.


Thanks.


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

Farrell Calhoun Evergreen Lifetime Acrylic in eggshell and/or semigloss. Under $30 per gallon and all I use on repaints now. 
Don't believe it's available up north though.


----------



## PaintShopTillamook (May 14, 2020)

If you're not strapped for cost, try to request Benjamin Moore's Aura line of paint for your job. It has a thicker consistency and requires less coats with better hiding, and if your area isn't as concerned with cost then its probably the best paint for the job.


----------



## mattbhm (May 21, 2020)

I just wanted to update after the room was done.


Regal select worked great. It was Classic Gray over a coat of tinted Bullseye 123. One coat and it looks spectacular. It also had a large number of patches under the primer and there is no flashing at all.


The 508 ceiling paint is far and above the best ceiling paint I've ever used. I wasn't sure about $40 ceiling paint but it's worth it 100%. One coat over a rough ceiling(primed) and it looks better than the majority of ceilings I've ever done with any number of coats.


Advance took some getting used to, but so far I like it. I'm still allowing it to cure before I do too much.




Overall, I am very much a fan of BM. I will definitely be using them as my primary source of paint now.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

mattbhm said:


> I just wanted to update after the room was done.
> 
> 
> Regal select worked great. It was Classic Gray over a coat of tinted Bullseye 123. One coat and it looks spectacular. It also had a large number of patches under the primer and there is no flashing at all.
> ...



Advance treat it like an oil paint and your golden. I prefer cabinetcoat or scuffx for most trim now. Advance I only spec for cabinets anymore.


regal is a great paint and 508 is basically regal but dead flat any color. Muresco is a great ceiling paint too but only comes in a bright ceiling white. A lot of my customers prefer ultraspec flat over the 508, FYI.


----------



## mattbhm (May 21, 2020)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Advance treat it like an oil paint and your golden. I prefer cabinetcoat or scuffx for most trim now. Advance I only spec for cabinets anymore.
> 
> 
> regal is a great paint and 508 is basically regal but dead flat any color. Muresco is a great ceiling paint too but only comes in a bright ceiling white. A lot of my customers prefer ultraspec flat over the 508, FYI.



Yeah, it definitely goes on like oil paint. I will be trying ScuffX next, but it's only gallons and I wanted to test the color first. Plus I wanted to try a few different products.


I'll check out Muresco and the Ultraspec flat also!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

mattbhm said:


> Yeah, it definitely goes on like oil paint. I will be trying ScuffX next, but it's only gallons and I wanted to test the color first. Plus I wanted to try a few different products.
> 
> 
> I'll check out Muresco and the Ultraspec flat also!



advance goes on like an oil because it is an alkyd resin. Ask if your BM rep can demo you a few products to try out...


----------



## mattbhm (May 21, 2020)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> advance goes on like an oil because it is an alkyd resin. Ask if your BM rep can demo you a few products to try out...



I know, I am a bit worried about yellowing because of that but the rep said it does extremely well for what it is. 



I think I saw you say somewhere that you can sell E&J paint applicators. I may be interested once I have enough posts to PM if that's the case!


----------



## ChelsO (Mar 17, 2020)

Regal all day for sure. The advance for trim is really nice. I'm finding a lot of clients want lower sheen so the regal is a nice soft eggshell and the pearl for trim works well together.


----------

